# Need a metal throwing blank



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

I was at buxton this week and got embarassed. I don't have a true surf rod but have always been able to hang enough with my 7ft rods. Not the case this time. I was fishing besides guys that were throwing 25-30 yards past me. One had a 9 foot rod the other a 10. I'm looking at getting a nine foot blank to cast 2-4 oz glass minnows for blues and spanish.

I'm partial to Batson products but would look at others. Any recommendations from the board?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

10' Cast pro blank. smokes 20z sting silvers. Other blanks out there but that one is nice.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

gilly21 said:


> 10' Cast pro blank. smokes 20z sting silvers. Other blanks out there but that one is nice.


Second that. It's also a very light blank weighing in at 7 oz.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I second the 10' cast pro. I have one and cant wait to build it. YOu can also look at the amtack or batson SW 1088 or 1089 depending on how firm you like you rods. My first choice would be the Cast Pro though


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

You should look into the 12'6 Rainshadow surf blanks. I wouldn't be surprised if you hit 100 to 150 yard casts after switching to these rods. It's time to send your bait out of sight!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

got uh 11'9 Breakaway with a Abu 5500 that slings um outta sight. go to a shop and see what suits ya best.


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

I would agree with you on that...the All-Star Breakaway 1418 is an animal.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

A 1418 might be good for throwing bigger metal 4oz+ but would not be on my top 10 list for throwning for spanish too much rod for that. 1266 Allstar breakaway, Rainshadow 1083, 1084, 10' CastPro as previously stated, Lami 1081, 1201, SSU1021 all are good starting points even the Tica's, Tsunami's, and other factory rods will do. The biggest thing you don't want to do is get a big rod that is designed for casting bait and heavy metal and try to fish with 1.5-2 oz metal you will be throwing shorter than you are now, and the biggest thing is the weight of the rod itself your going to be standing out there slingin metal for long periods of time there is nothing that will wear you out quicker than a heavy rod other than a long heavy rod. I would like to see some one throw 1 of the 12'6" RS's 150 yards with a glass minnow not many people out there that are going to do it with anything in fishing conditions. Most people cannot accurately judge distance over land much less water, going to a field with a laser range finder is a huge disappiontment for those that claim big distances.


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

You're right Ed, I wasn't thinking it was a glass plug. I was daydreaming casting lead only over a football field when I was typing.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the responses folks. I appreciate it. I held a lami 108 at red drum tackle on wednesday nite. It was hard to put down. I still want to hold a rainshadow before I decide. I would also like to hold a cast pro. Guess now I got my homework to do. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

Just to let you know, rainshadow has more of a fiberglass blend in their graphite, which makes them a little bit more durable than the lami and sacrifices in a little bit of weight. 

I love both brands, but if I were to choose, one, strictly because you're fishing all day, I would probably get a Lami g1000, Ron Arra, or Super surf (spendy). 
Perhaps the Ron Arra 1332-2 might suit your needs. Rated at 1-5oz.


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

Look at the breakway Omega too.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

You really need to check out the CPS 10'. Had one built after much consideration and what a surprise. The rod is capable of tossing with best $300 custom out there. I have thrown 2.5oz Glass Minnow all week and it's a joy to use. Load it and let it rip with no bite back or tip vibration.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

AFAW Estuary... 11' lite weight, and throw like a breeze... pair up with a Abu 5500 C-6 and have at it...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

abumike said:


> you really need to check out the cps 10'. Had one built after much consideration and what a surprise. The rod is capable of tossing with best $300 custom out there. I have thrown 2.5oz glass minnow all week and it's a joy to use. Load it and let it rip with no bite back or tip vibration.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

My wife even said she would like to have one. Light as a feather she said.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys. I ended up going with a sw1087 from rainshadow. 8'10 blank and rated for 3/4-4.
I glued the grips and reel seat last week but haven't had time to wrap the guides yet. Think I'm going to do bright chartreusey yellow unders with electric blue overs. Should like similar to a dolphins colors I think. I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea. I think hands down the cast pro 10 foot is above all else in it's catagory.


----------

